# Just got a job in Chiang Mai!!!



## ljkd13

So, I just thought I'd share with all of you living in the Chiang Mai area, that I will be a neighbor in October. My girlfriend and I got internships working with the US state department and their outreach programs for students in Thailand who want to study abroad. They are taking care of our visas as well as finding us a place to stay.

I'm very excited. I'm sure at some point we're going to need to find some other expats to hang out with, so I'll be asking if there are any good places to go for that.

Thanks for the help I've received here, it's been very useful.

-Luke


----------



## synthia

Congratulations! What a great opportunity! Chiang Mai is crawling with expats. Most of the younger ones teach, either in the private 'international' (read as taught in English with, usually, an American curriculum) schools or as ESL teachers. You will have no trouble finding people to hang out with.


----------

